# Calling out primetime76



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Story goes like this. primetime76 basically calls some of LOB members by saying Pete and Ian are the only ones worth mentioning. Evidence here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/301154-incorrect-i-who-not-amused.html :doh:

So this is my call out to primetime76. :fencing:

I am an engineer. As an engineer, I'm going to present you with a math problem. IF you can solve this problem you will have some of the finest cigars in my collection including a Casa Fuente Lancero, Greycliff Gran Cru Shaggy ( purple label), and Padron no. 45 Maduro.:humble:

You MUST answer the following math problem to receive this bomb. Problem is... are you smart enough? You have 48 hours to solve this problem. opcorn:

First solve for x
2^(x-1)=3^(x+1)

Then give me the final result of
(3^2 + ln(e))(0.002 + e^iπ + n=1∑ ∞ 1/(2^n) ) - x

PS. IF you give me the wrong answer, you bring shame on yourself and your house :twisted:

BUt I may send out a bomb either way just for kicks!

Timer begins Midnight PST November 2, 2011


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the answer is ill have another drink and not try to figure that out.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

$1 Bob!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

the answer is 42


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> the answer is ill have another drink and not try to figure that out.


Contest over: Kevin Wins!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Vicini said:


> the answer is 42


Wrong question. That's the answer to what is the meaning of life, the universe, and everything?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

42 is the answer to everything and the question is something so therefore 42 is the write answer


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Vicini said:


> 42 is the answer to everything and the question is something so therefore 42 is the write answer


:doh:

Damn. You got me on that one. Looks like you and Kevin both win.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

42 is not that far off... Or is it!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

shouldn't this be in the contest section?


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Nah it's only directed at one person  and the math problem is more to show that he isn't smart enough to know that the rest of us are worth reckoning with


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the answer better be a dc code....that would be epic.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Nah it's only directed at one person  and the math problem is more to show that he isn't smart enough to know that the rest of us are worth reckoning with


but you're not


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Vicini said:


> but you're not


I haven't forgotten about you yet vincini. Second puffer to ever bomb me....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Vicini said:


> but you're not


:biglaugh: I got a math problem for you. And its an easy word problem too.

Rabbit = 0
Kipp = ∞

How much greater is Kipp over a silly rabbit?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> :biglaugh: I got a math problem for you. And its an easy word problem too.
> 
> Rabbit = 0
> Kipp = ∞
> ...


This may require a qualification of what units you are using. Say you are disusing how many units of feces someone is... this may be a compliment to Bunny Boy and a shot at the ZK noise machine. :dunno:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol. Touche.

I'll qualify that with the values being representative of awesome bombing power.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Do we use x in the second equation as well? If so, it should be about 14.5.

Specifically 14.429, and thats with an error of 0.0001.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

14.429

OR

Who gives a f*ck?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 14.429
> 
> OR
> 
> Who gives a f*ck?


He called you out kipp, Dem der art fightn wurds.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, and Max..I am sure that you are plenty smart...they don't let just anybody drive a train!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> He called you out kipp, Dem der art fightn wurds.


Matthew, as you know, I am a new Hampshire kid...those numbers aren't fighting words...those numbers are confusing as shit!! I'll figure it out though, unless Kyle is right...and if he is, I will blow his shit up just for knowing how to do that math.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey rabbit, don't make Kipp think too hard, he might just blow the hell out of you for shits and giggles.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

10 (n-0.998 = sum 2^(-n) infinity)-(log(2)+log(3))/(log(2)-log(3))

just checking wolfram alpha


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Hey rabbit, don't make Kipp think too hard, *he might just blow the hell* out of you for shits and giggles.


To quote Derek..."Truth".


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

BTW, screw you guys for making me do summations at 1:30 AM.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahahahahahha!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Vicini said:


> the answer is 42


and the question is:

"how many times per second does Kipp regret making that goofy-ass YouTube video?"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> shouldn't this be in the contest section?


technically no,Adam....this is not an open contest....this is one member of Puff's elite bombing group calling out the Commander of the ZK's by issuing him a challenge.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Vicini said:


> but you're not


oh,but he is


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> technically no,Adam....this is not an open contest....this is one member calling out the Commander of Puff's elite bombing group.


Fixed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> BTW, screw you guys for making me do summations at 1:30 AM.


how did anybody make you do anything?..this challenge wasn't addressed at you....you volunteered....so,quit whining and go back to bed.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Fixed..even though the statement was correct as originally stated


fixed the fix


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> fixed the fix


:nono::yell:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> *this is not an open contest*....this is one member of Puff's elite bombing group calling out the Commander of the ZK's by issuing him a challenge.


Oh whoops! I was wrong anyway, I think I miscalculated e^i(pi). I misunderstood the original post, sorry for confusion!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> technically no,Adam....this is not an open contest....this is one member of Puff's elite bombing group calling out the Commander of the ZK's by issuing him a challenge.


How the hell did I get dragged into this thread?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> How the hell did I get dragged into this thread?


I think they're referring to Kipp, not you Shane.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

silly ZK's...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

max gas said:


> I think they're referring to Kipp, not you Shane.


Oh. He said commander and I was confused.

I feel the urge to blow something up now. Gotta go.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Silly rabbit, don't you know, Kipps are for Squids?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Oh, and Max..I am sure that you are plenty smart...they don't let just anybody drive a train!


I'm a mechanical for a railroad and trust me when I say they ddont let anyone drive a train you have to be a whining ignorant dipshit. Most can't read the buttons or levers they use so they are color coded. When I get a call saying that they have no air and I tell them that the engine needs to be on for the compressor to run that shows some high intellect


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Vicini said:


> I'm a mechanical for a railroad and trust me when I say they ddont let anyone drive a train you have to be a whining ignorant dipshit. Most can't read the buttons or levers they use so they are color coded. When I get a call saying that they have no air and I tell them that the engine needs to be on for the compressor to run that shows some high intellect


They move in one dimension, they can't be that hard to drive. But I'm sure they get paid way better than me just the same


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:ask:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

The clock is ticking


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...and the Primetime76 is yawning. There is no chance that you get me to "dance" with the offer of some cigars...you sir, are NOT the puppet master. 

I bomb who I feel like, when I feel like and there is no "prerequisite"...all you have to do is piss me off, and Max, you are quickly approaching that fine line.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...and the Primetime76 is yawning. There is no chance that you get me to "dance" with the offer of some cigars...you sir, are NOT the puppet master.
> 
> I bomb who I feel like, when I feel like and there is no "prerequisite"...all you have to do is piss me off, and Max, you are quickly approaching that fine line.


Im planning my strike for Nov 8th. THe day I get back from my business trip. Countdown started!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Im planning my strike for Nov 8th. THe day I get back from my business trip. Countdown started!


oh how nice..the day before my birthday! That will be a nice little surprise...good thing that I am not going on any business trip so I can blow your shit up and damn time I please. :spy:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

eep:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> oh how nice..the day before my birthday! That will be a nice little surprise...good thing that I am not going on any business trip so I can blow your shit up and damn time I please. :spy:


That's going to be a busy couple days for you Kipp.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> That's going to be a busy couple days for you Kipp.


Ehhhh...nothing I can't handle. Just remember...you aren't off the hook either!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Ehhhh...nothing I can't handle. Just remember...you aren't off the hook either!


My defenses are up and my mailbox has been reinforced!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Kipp- these guys sure talk alot don't they.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Hey Kipp- these guys sure talk alot don't they.


Maybe even more than we do! ound:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Hey Kipp- these guys sure *bomb* alot don't they.


*Brain:* All due respect to the first person to bomb us, fixed it for you...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Im planning my strike for Nov 8th. THe day I get back from my business trip. Countdown started!


More importantly the day COD MW3 comes out, I think you will be playing second fiddle...or is that just me who likes his Xbox too much


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> More importantly the day COD MW3 comes out, I think you will be playing second fiddle...or is that just me who likes his Xbox too much


I can't wait to get that game. I'm an Xbox loser also.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

had a family emergency last minute but wanted to be sure to follow up. while kipp did not answer my little math problem ( silly ZK) , I still did want to send something his way for accepting my challenge. Unfortunantly I am not near my humidor, so I had to have Sam have something shipped straight from Amazon. And oh yes.. happy birthday Kipp!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

From Amazon?!?! Oh boy...lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> From Amazon?!?! Oh boy...lol


Dude, family emergency...


----------

